# Verfolgbarkeit



## jemand anders (12. November 2017)

Hallo,

wie ist feststellbar, auf welchen Webseiten eine bestimmte Graphik - z. B. https://www.tutorials.de/styles/default/xenforo/logo.png - verwendet wird?


Grüße


----------



## Kalito (13. November 2017)

Möchtest du prüfen, ob jemand die Grafiken ohne Erlaubnis verwendet?

So aus dm Bauch heraus kenne ich keine Möglichkeit die Verwendung von Bildern zu tracken.


----------



## ComFreek (13. November 2017)

Es gibt die Google Bilder Rückwärtssuche. Da tauchen aber auch nur Websiten auf, die von Google indexiert werden.


----------



## jemand anders (13. November 2017)

Man kann bei Google die Adresse eines Bildes eingeben oder ein Bild hochladen, und dann zeigt Google Adressen an, wo ein ähnliches oder sehr ähnliches Bild gefunden wurde.

Mich würde als Shopbetreiber von gedruckten Bildern interessieren, wo "mein" Bild oder ein sehr ähnliches Bild noch existiert. Vielleicht hat es ja jemand kopiert und bietet es nun selbst an. 

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wo ein Link auf mein Bild existiert. Vielleicht verkauft ja jemand Schrott, hat aber gute Ware von anderen als Blickfang dazwischen.


----------



## EuroCent (16. November 2017)

Du kannst es nur unterbinden wenn Du einen Watermark darüber legst.
Am besten Quer über das Bild, die Transparenz sollte so gering sein, dass das Bild gut sichtbar ist, aber auch der Watermark sollte gut erkennbar sein.

Zu Prüfen ob jemand deine Bilder verwendet ist mit mehraufwand verbunden da Du es per Hand machen musst.

Eine Mechanik dass es automatisiert passiert geht zwar auch via API aber wie Du bereits erwähnst bekommst Du nur Inhalte auch ähnliche Grafiken.

Heisst aber nicht automatisch dass Sie genau deine Grafik verwenden.

Ich empfehle Dir da den Watermark, dies geht auch via Script oder per Hand.


----------



## Wahooka (19. November 2017)

Zum Thema Bildklau: https://fotoschule.fotocommunity.de/bilderklau-gestohlene-fotos-im-intenet-finden/

Abgesehen von Google:
https://www.tineye.com/
https://www.copytrack.com/de/
http://www.plaghunter.com/


----------

